# Claudio monteverdi vs Giovanni Piereluigi da Palestrina who do you preffer and why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

They were both fameous had similar notority, there music similar only Monteverdi was more avant-garde he started the baroque movement he years zero.

Than i have to says Palestrina touch me more than Monteverdi, im lisening wright now to- How fair thou art, the biblical passion of Palestrina by king singers ensemble, even if the king singer's have been criticized of sometime being a average ensemble at best at worst a poor quality ensemble...

But not whit this one , see my first Palestrina was missa papae marcelli all does not bad it did ain't reach me like this released of motets, this cd help me appreciate the geneous of Palestrina and enjoy it.

Whit Claudio Monteverdi i like a couple of thing l'orfeo and vespers of the blessed virgin , beside this madrigal 4-5 on naxos and madrigal 7 on brilliant sadely his madrigal did not catch my atention has
outstandingly good his madrigal are less interresting than Gesualdo that came before him(but Gesualdo is the prince of madrigalist the master, for Palestrina i dont know i did ain't heard his madrigal fully.

So in the end i preffer Palestrina over Monteverdi, since i heard more Monteverdi and less Palestrina
but felt Palestrina has something special Monteverdi does ain't, i can put my finger on it, it's just how i feel.

But bare whit me im no expert on these classical composer , i did not lisen to a sizeable quantity of works of both a substancial quantity that is.

So who do you favor one over the other or there just flavor of ice cream to you some preffer chocolat other vanilla, they share the same geneous? none are greater?

Your verdict please, me i rest my case :tiphat:


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

deprofundis my friend, I never would have returned to this forum if you were not still here. I liked hearing about the music you shared with your father.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> Than i have to says Palestrina touch me more than Monteverdi


Well yeah, he worked for the Vatican.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Well yeah, he worked for the Vatican.


Last time I checked he still is .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Last time I checked he still is .


Hard to work when he has been dead for 422 years.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> They were both fameous had similar notority, there music similar only Monteverdi was more avant-garde he started the baroque movement he years zero.
> 
> Than i have to says Palestrina touch me more than Monteverdi, im lisening wright now to- How fair thou art, the biblical passion of Palestrina by king singers ensemble, even if the king singer's have been criticized of sometime being a average ensemble at best at worst a poor quality ensemble...
> 
> ...


I prefer Monteverdi, really because of Incoronazione, Ritorno and Tancredi. I think the range of emotions expressed by his recitative style, and the bold forms, are really sympathetic. I don't know Monteverdi's religious music too well, but there's a very good recording by Leonhardt of the St Giovanni Batista Vespers. Of course everyone loves the St Marco vespers and in performance the music is seductive. I have never explored Selva Morales.

Oh the other thing I really liked were some a cappella madrigals, Bk 4 I think. Clearly Bk 8 is important.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Got lots of information and experience with both to gather, before I can have even a temporary preference for one over the other!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> Got lots of information and experience with both to gather, before I can have even a temporary preference for one over the other!


They are not even comparable those two composers.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> They are not even comparable those two composers.


Yes, my toughts too.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yikes, i think, this was a bad move , i did not ment to attack Monteverdi, i know he is sacro-saint and very important in classical music history and all of his work, i coined them in the same league perhaps i did a wrong move, but like i said im not an expert in these classical composers.Im sorry an opinion is an opinion nothing more , maybe i gave my opinion more than reality, i was wrong


----------

